# Discord JDA Programmierung



## Splayfer (21. Aug 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite an einem Discord Bot, der dafür sorgt, dass einem User nie die Sprachkanäke ausgehen, indem immer wieder ein neuer erstellt wird.
Wie kann ich aber in der Discord JDA  abrufen, wieviel user sich gerade in einem bestimmten Sprachkanal befinden?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Cromewell (23. Aug 2020)

Ich habe selber noch nichts mit JDA gemacht, aber #getMembers() sieht nach dem aus, was du suchst (siehe hier).


----------



## Splayfer (23. Aug 2020)

Danke ich habe das Probem jetzt mit getMembers().size() gelöst!


----------



## Cromewell (23. Aug 2020)

Genau :')

Gruß


----------

